# Mya the ACD



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Greetings! I'm new to the forums, and thought I would introduce Mya, my 1.5yo Red Heeler, by posting a few of my favorite shots. She's on the small side (28lbs) but otherwise 100% ACD! 

Any other ACDs on here?









Mya's first day home


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Aw.... She's a very pretty girl! I love ACD ears! <3


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you! It's amazing how expressive her ears are. More than any dog I've ever had


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Sleeping acrobatics


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

We went camping, this weekend. Mya found ALL of the mud!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't have an ACD but they are on my dream list of herders that I want. 

Beautiful dog! She is my ideal ACD in size and color.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## kristan27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cutie! I don't have one but I grew up with horses a knew a lot of different trainers...I haven't met a trainer yet (in my area anyways) that doesn't have a little ACD by their side.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

She is so pretty!! I love her color and how girly she looks in her pictures, but then the mud picture pops up haha Gorgeous girl you have there!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG THAT PUPPY PICTURE <3 She looks like a frisbee demon I love her!


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you all so much! She's a pretty special girl, that's for sure 

I'll be sure to keep the photos coming... I take way too many of them. lol


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Throw Back Thursday


----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

She's very pretty!


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you! 

One of my favorites, from December 2015


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Happy #TBT  

Mya used to go to work with me, every day, as a pup. Those were good days!


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Mya's opinion of Monday...


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

She is such a beautiful ACD!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a few....


















Same dog moving



























I currently own three, and co own three.... Not the order of the photos.... I own Merlin (blue dog photos two and three) Pyro (red dog first photo) Gemma (the Hell Bitch - not shown) Betty the Blue Bitch, Smiley (red bitch puppy at the bottom. Ginger (red bitch puppy not shown. )


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you so much! She's pretty special


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

That's A LOT of Heelers! I can barely keep up with one... lol


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Glamor shot


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Happy National Coffee Day!!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

I love her!!!


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

BeeKay said:


> I love her!!!


Thank you!! Me too


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

She is gorgeous and those are some awesome pictures! She looks like she's a blast!


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you so much! She IS a blast  Hard to keep up with her, sometimes... lol


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Puppy Eyes!


----------



## khennessy (Oct 16, 2016)

Mya is beautiful! We just added a 3.5 month old ACD to the family last week. She keeps us busy!


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you!! Yes, she will keep you VERY busy, lol! Enjoy


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Gosh she is just... so adorable. Hands down, my favorite ACD!


----------



## Sansaya (Oct 21, 2016)

She is beautiful! I have a 5-month-old ACD (perhaps mixed) named Maya!


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

This is very serious...


----------



## Wil_Couch_ (Aug 23, 2016)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/myanadventures/videos/1715273608788313/[/video]


----------

